
X-Ray Update – General Availability, Including Lambda Integration - marvinpinto
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-x-ray-update-general-availability-including-lambda-integration/
======
teraflop
I'd be interested in hearing how this compares in practice to Google's
Stackdriver Trace product
([https://cloud.google.com/trace/](https://cloud.google.com/trace/)). Both are
apparently direct descendants of Google's internal "Dapper" design, which they
published in 2010.

